# Currency Exchange - Kicking horse



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Considering a trip to kicking horse in March. 
Would be flying into Calgary from the States, is there some sort of currency exchange establishment En-route from airport to resort?
What about on the resort? Just in case i run out of cash....
Any suggestions?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

use your debit/credit card...should do an automatic exchange rate

do an order from your bank before you leave

or when there...no cash...get a piece of cardboard/sharpie...."Cougar Bait...Rent Me by the Hour"


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

When I went to Canada (Quebec) last year, I just used my card the whole time. As long as you let your bank know (and you have the chip in your card), most places will take it and automatically convert it to CAD.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Every International airport on the face of the planet has a currency exchange. 

Upon arrival in Calgary, simply ask anyone sporting a white stetson and red vest ( the Calgary airport version of a Walmart Greeter ) and they will tell you where to find it.

Have a great trip !!!!


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> use your debit/credit card...should do an automatic exchange rate
> 
> do an order from your bank before you leave
> 
> or when there...no cash...get a piece of cardboard/sharpie...."Cougar Bait...Rent Me by the Hour"


***By the minute*** less complaints after severe disappointment


Gentleman, thank you for the quick reply's . Very helpful


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Like other's said, you can use your bank card in Canada and conversion is handled by your card service. I've had no problem pulling money from an ATM either. Notify your bank or credit union on your travel so that they don't freak out when your card is used outside of your home area.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Pigeonholing yourself as "cougar bait"...................is ignoring a huge demographic...............jus' sayin'..................


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Pigeonholing yourself as "cougar bait"...................is ignoring a huge demographic...............jus' sayin'..................


Absolutely! Can't forget the Bears.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

There's not much between Calgary and Kicking Horse (or in Golden / KH), so if you do need to exchange $$, do it in Calgary or before you go. 

Or like others said, Yankee bank card / credit card should work in the Great White North eh


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Dollar too Stronk*

Last year I bought all my Canadian goods and services with a few bits of shiny metal and some beaver pelts.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Last year I bought all my Canadian goods and services with a few bits of shiny metal and some beaver pelts.


Merkins are currency up there???


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would exchange at least a little bit of money. On the back roads up there, same as in the US, you will run into cash only places. Also local owned shops. 

Another question is if your cards charge a high exchange fee. Rather than buy a bunch of small items with your cards and get the fee each time you can carry a couple hundred CAD. 

My card doesnt charge me anything. A lot do....


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Argo said:


> I would exchange at least a little bit of money. On the back roads up there, same as in the US, you will run into cash only places. Also local owned shops.
> 
> Another question is if your cards charge a high exchange fee. Rather than buy a bunch of small items with your cards and get the fee each time you can carry a couple hundred CAD.
> 
> My card doesnt charge me anything. A lot do....


My thoughts exactly. I use cash 99% of the time. Ill look into what kind of charges i get on both of my cards for good measure, that's for sure.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

direride said:


> My thoughts exactly. I use cash 99% of the time. Ill look into what kind of charges i get on both of my cards for good measure, that's for sure.


I hate using cash in Canada. So. Many. Coins.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Here I am with my CAD's after currency exchange.....


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Petty strong lad considering the pack is full of coins. :wink:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try Mexican peso. Trade 100 usd and you can barely close your wallet.... does beat coins though


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

While we do use coins now for $1 and $2, we did eliminate pennies.
That will definitely lighten the load.:smile:


----------

